# Leeds West Indian Carnival



## citygirl (Aug 27, 2006)

anyone going?

thinking about it....

monday, i think


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 27, 2006)

Yes thinking about it - what time does it kick off?


Is it still potternewton park?


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 27, 2006)

link ?

Sounds fun and I'm free monday


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 27, 2006)

Didn't know it was the oldest west indian carnival in Europe! Predating the Notting Hill one..!


http://www.bbc.co.uk/leeds/content/articles/2005/08/03/get_togethers_carnival_2005_feature.shtml


----------



## citygirl (Aug 27, 2006)

main parade goes from potternewton park, yes, at 2pm (i think) then gets back for the reggae festi afterwards


----------



## citygirl (Aug 27, 2006)

http://www.leedscarnival.co.uk/

for the official website


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 27, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> main parade goes from potternewton park, yes, at 2pm (i think) then gets back for the reggae festi afterwards



We're going to TRY and get there but not too sure exactly what time.


Are you bringing the kids????


----------



## citygirl (Aug 27, 2006)

am bringing one of 'em...the little 'un...and gary(keighleygaylad), the 2 boys wouldn't like it...was gunna take the car, but we could catch train and meet you in leeds if we do decide to go(all depends on how energetic i feel tomorrow )...you got my number, haven't ya??


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 28, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> am bringing one of 'em...the little 'un...and gary(keighleygaylad), the 2 boys wouldn't like it...was gunna take the car, but we could catch train and meet you in leeds if we do decide to go(all depends on how energetic i feel tomorrow )...you got my number, haven't ya??



I *think* I do!




I can't make promises about what time we actually turn up!


----------



## citygirl (Aug 28, 2006)

photos  

http://www.snapfish.co.uk/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=55812817/a=70025914_70025914/t_=70025914

registration required


----------



## IPRN (Aug 29, 2006)

Did you make it, didn't see you there? I enjoyed Sunday more than Monday, and the weather was better. 

Early evening yesterday there was a military-style convoy of 40 riot vans and 6 armoured land rovers heading for Chapeltown, but they never made it to the Carnival, think they must have parked off somewhere. Seemed a bit indiscreet though.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 29, 2006)

Shame I missed everyone but we were on an *escape from potternewton park* mission in the end  




I never knew it got _that_ busy!



The kids seemed to enjoy though!


----------

